# bidding walmart



## polarplowing

I finally got an opportunity to bid a Super Walmart for this winters snow removal. I have never bid anything this big before and am confused on how much to bid it for. I have two trucks with blades and have access to a pay loader. 
How much equipment is normally used on large lots like Walmart?
Is one payloader and two trucks enough? Or do I need two payloaders and two trucks?
The lot is roughly 750' by 300'.(just a guess) The snow needs to be piled in the far back corner and they want sanding a couple of times a month.
How much would you guys bid it for?
Just guessing I would probably bid it for $15,000- $35,000 but I am not sure.
:salute: 
Any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
Ryan


----------



## itsgottobegreen

I would walk aways at a very high rate of speed. Walmart always go with the lowest of low bids. They hardley ever want salt, don't really care what it looks like when you're done. Then blame you for a slip and fall because they don't wanted to pay for salt.


----------



## MD Power Plow

Two trucks are what we use and a loader for stacking, we are on stand by while it is snowing and stay till it clear. "keep there drive lanes open for there customers and then clear the lot when when the customer leave" this is what they want.good luck.


----------



## Precision Lawn

*walmart*

Walmart was good to me last year I work the site at Arundel Mills.Md They wanted you there as soon as it started to snow. I didn't see any problem with salting either


----------



## Rbronkema psfd

Yeah I would definatly take advantage of that pay loader. You will need it. I would just take the two trucks and get around everthing first and then leave it for the guy in the loader. While he is plowing the lot you guys will be out plowing other places. Then if it needs it go back and salt it. The only problem I can see is the most wal marts are 24 hour stores. That is a lot of plowing around stuff. Cars are always moving and getting in your way. You bid it the way you feel it needs to be bid, after all I am not the one that is going to be plowing it. I have never bid on anything that big before.


----------



## hickslawns

Depends on the store. Size? 24hr? Every manager is different. Every lot is different. We have 2 of them 15 minutes apart and the managers are very different in their approaches because each store has different traffic. There are a lot of variables. On our stores 3 trucks is okay for 2" in the middle of the night. During the day it is a madhouse. On a big storm you never know. Depends on the storm. We had a monster the 23d of December a couple years ago. Blowing and 15" of snow. 10 trucks, 2 skidloaders, and 3 backhoes for over 24hrs each. It was the only accessible business around the area. Glad we only had the one store at the time the other one had not yet opened. Thankfully they have plenty of room to stack at the location we plow. You better have a big set of gonads, and a healthy arsenal of equipment if you get any decent amount of snow in your area. Don't undersell yourself. You are better off not getting it, then losing money. Ours are hourly and priced per pound of salt as compared to seasonal. It is fair for both parties. Good luck.


----------



## procut1

polarplowing said:


> I finally got an opportunity to bid a Super Walmart for this winters snow removal. I have never bid anything this big before and am confused on how much to bid it for. I have two trucks with blades and have access to a pay loader.
> How much equipment is normally used on large lots like Walmart?
> Is one payloader and two trucks enough? Or do I need two payloaders and two trucks?
> The lot is roughly 750' by 300'.(just a guess) The snow needs to be piled in the far back corner and they want sanding a couple of times a month.
> How much would you guys bid it for?
> Just guessing I would probably bid it for $15,000- $35,000 but I am not sure.
> :salute:
> Any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


$15,000 - $35,000 should about cover your equipment rental cost


----------



## 06HD BOSS

A few years ago i plowed for a guy who does 4 walmarts. Each site had a loader with a box on the front and 1 truck with a 10' blade. Salt after every event. "no sand!" lol
$250,000 seasonal for all 4.


----------



## Antnee77

06HD BOSS said:


> A few years ago i plowed for a guy who does 4 walmarts. Each site had a loader with a box on the front and 1 truck with a 10' blade. Salt after every event. "no sand!" lol
> $250,000 seasonal for all 4.


Wow, that's sick! Quarter mill for 4 WalMarts isn't bad at all!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Antnee77 said:


> Wow, that's sick! Quarter mill for 4 WalMarts isn't bad at all!


That all depends on whether or not he made money. As in profit.


----------



## DugHD

itsgottobegreen said:


> I would walk aways at a very high rate of speed. Walmart always go with the lowest of low bids. They hardley ever want salt, don't really care what it looks like when you're done. Then blame you for a slip and fall because they don't wanted to pay for salt.


You havent got a clue what your talking about.


----------



## jcesar

Never plowed a walmart, but I will say this. Make sure you have the right tools for the job before you bid it and make sure you bid enough to cover the cost of those tools. Gotta make money on top of that to live, so bid away!


----------



## itsgottobegreen

DugHD said:


> You havent got a clue what your talking about.


fine come down here to the walmarts we got and try to bid them. Home depot is just as bad.


----------



## Mick

There's some good advice getting put on this thread. Let's not get it locked up, please.


----------



## hickslawns

Ultimately, it is as I stated earlier. Depends on the store. Depends on the lot. Each store and each store manager is different. I keep track of each time I am there. This includes driving thru the lot on nights I don't do anything. I log conditions (ex. wet, 35 degrees, light wind, forecast predicts temps dropping to 31 by morning. Talked with Asst Mgr X at 215am. This mgr stated do not salt, I will call if things start to freeze.) This is just an example of what I might log, but whenever they have a slip and fall, the store manager knows I can come up with info on the conditions. I drive thru regularly if there is even a chance of freezing over or snow. Service such as this will win the heart of the store manager and they know they are getting their money worth. It also helps on non-snow nights I have my sweepers out there that can call me as conditions change. My point is this: One WM snow contract lead to snow and lawn. This lead to 2 WM snow and lawn. This lead to sweeping 3 WM, and snow and lawn care on 2 of them. You don't take on this much work by doing it halfway. You must have the right equipment because it will not be an acceptable answer at 8am that 2 of your trucks broke and that is why people are slipping, and the cart boys can't push the carts in. WM can be a nice contract, but you WILL need to be able to deliver. We have a piece of equipment at at least one Walmart 7 days a week everyday of the year except Christmas Eve. If it is snowing, then we will be there on Christmas Eve. As far as your price, it really depends on how much snow your area receives, and what the manager's expectations are. We don't get a bunch of snow, and I would still think $15k is low. I have heard of WM in other areas of the country paying $60k+ per season. Do a search on here and you might see. Just don't undersell yourself, and if you get the contract make sure you deliver. Good luck.


----------



## polarplowing

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your help. I just put a bid in for $15,000 per month, or $75,000 for the year. It may be a little high but that is what I need to make sure I don't take a bath. Thanks again for your advise, it helps to hear what others have been doing.

Sincerely,

Ryan


----------



## Jay brown

the store here is bid by the hour...... goes for about $50


----------

